# Διαταραχές Διάθεσης > Απώλεια, Πένθος >  νομιζω θα αυτοκτονισω

## alithia

εχασα τον ανθρωπο που αγαπουσα 7 ολοκληρα χρονια. Με παράτησε χωρίς να μου δώσει καμία εξήγηση. Πριν λίγες μέρες οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν πως εχω καρκίνο. Δε ξανά πηγα σε κανένα γιατρό... Με απολυσαν και από τη δουλειά. Με έχει πιάσει πανικός... Θέλω να πεθάνω. Δε τα αντέχω όλα μαζί. Για πιο να παλεψω. ? Νομίζω άρχισα και χάνω τα λογικα μου. Σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία. Εχω εξαντληθεί από το κλάμα. Βοηθήστε με κάποιος αν μπορείτε... Δεν αντέχω όλο αυτόν τον πόνο μέσα μου.

----------


## kerasi

δηλαδη ηταν ολα τελεια κ ενα πρωι εξαφανιστηκε? τι ακριβως εγινε? 7 ετη ειναι πολλα, πως δεν παντρευτηκατε?

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

Πόσο ετών είσαι;;; Κοντά σου δεν έχεις ανθρώπους;;; Γονείς, αδέρφια, φίλους;;;

----------


## alithia

δεν ηταν καλα γιατι αυτος δεν το ηθελε. δε παντρευτηκαμε γιατι αυτος χρωστα πολλα λεφτα και ταχα ηθελε να ξοφλήσει τα χρεει του και μετα. αυτο ελεγε τουλαχιστον...

----------


## alithia

κυριε γιωργο ειμαι 34 χρονων. εκτος απο τα παιδια μου (που ειναι απο τον πρώτο μου γάμο δεν έχω κανεναν αλλο.... που να με στηρίζει και να ξέρει το τι περνάω.τελικα το να εχει καποιος καρκινο κανει τους αλλους να το βάζουν στα πόδια? γιατι εγω αλλιώς θα αντιμετώπιζα τέτοια κατάσταση...

----------


## kerasi

Τι εννοεις δεν ηταν καλα?

----------


## agnwstos

alithia ? αυτος που ηταν μαζι σου γνωριζε οτι διαγνωστηκες με καρκινο?

----------


## elis

Μόνο ο καρκίνος κ η επιβίωση πρέπει να σε τα αλλά είναι λεπτομέρειες αν το βάλεις κάτω σε νίκησε αν είναι να σε νικήσει πάνω στη μάχη πότε λουφαγμένη κ κλαμενη

----------


## Winston_man_2

Ελπίζω να εισαι τρολ...  :Confused:

----------


## alithia

γιατί ερωτηματικό στο αληθεια κύριε αγνωστε? φυσικα και το γνωριζε. ήταν ο πρώτος που το ειπα...

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

> Δε τα αντέχω όλα μαζί. Για πιο να παλεψω. ?


Επομένως πρέπει να σφύξεις τα δόντια και να παλέψεις για τα παιδιά σου. Τι θα απογίνουν αυτά;;;
Περνάς πολύ δύσκολα, έχεις βαρύ σταυρό, βαρύ φορτίο, όμως πρέπει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου
και να παλέψεις για τα παιδιά σου. Υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος;;;

----------


## alithia

> Επομένως πρέπει να σφύξεις τα δόντια και να παλέψεις για τα παιδιά σου. Τι θα απογίνουν αυτά;;;
> Περνάς πολύ δύσκολα, έχεις βαρύ σταυρό, βαρύ φορτίο, όμως πρέπει να σταθείς στα πόδια σου
> και να παλέψεις για τα παιδιά σου. Υπάρχει άλλος δρόμος;;;


Το δρομο αυτο δε μπορω να τον περασω... Δεν εχω τη δυναμη... Εχω περασει πολλα στη ζωη μου και νομιζα οτι αυτα ηταν. Τωρα ηρθαν τα χειροτερα... Πονω και μαζι μου πονανε και τα παιδια μου... Το μονο που θελω ειναι να κοιμηθω και να μην ξαναξυπνησω... Η να ξυπνησω και ολα να ηταν ενας εφιαλτης... Δε μπορω να εξηγήσω με λόγια το πόσο πολύ ποναωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωωω μέσα μου.

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> εχασα τον ανθρωπο που αγαπουσα 7 ολοκληρα χρονια. Με παράτησε χωρίς να μου δώσει καμία εξήγηση. Πριν λίγες μέρες οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν πως εχω καρκίνο. Δε ξανά πηγα σε κανένα γιατρό... Με απολυσαν και από τη δουλειά. Με έχει πιάσει πανικός... Θέλω να πεθάνω. Δε τα αντέχω όλα μαζί. Για πιο να παλεψω. ? Νομίζω άρχισα και χάνω τα λογικα μου. Σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία. Εχω εξαντληθεί από το κλάμα. Βοηθήστε με κάποιος αν μπορείτε... Δεν αντέχω όλο αυτόν τον πόνο μέσα μου.


αλήθεια γεια σου..πρεπει να δεις τα πραγματα λίγο διαφορετικα κ χωρίς πανικό..θα σε ρωτήσω κατι..πες μου σε όλη τη ζωή σου δεν εχεις δει καρκινοπαθείς να ξεπερνουν την ασθενεια τους?εγω ναι κ μαλιστα νεο παιδι το οποιο αργοτερα εκανε κ οικογένεια..οποτε γιατί εσυ να μην είσαι ενας ανθρωπος που θα νικήσει τον καρκίνο..ομως θελει το αντίθετο απο αυτό που σκέφτεσαι (αυτοκτονία)θελει θεληση για ζωή...δεν ειναι παρηγορια στον αρρωστο είναι η πραγματικότητα.....το μυαλό μας φερνει τις ασθενειες κ το μυαλό μας τις θεραπεύει..κ αν ο ανθρωπος σου εφυγε λόγου της κααστασης σου να εισαι χαρούμενη γιατι ξεκαθαριζει το τοπιο οτι δεν τα ειχες με ανθρωπο....φροντισε οι σκέψεις σου να ξεχιλείσουν απο ΖΩΗ κ ειμαι σίγουρη ότι θα βρεις κ ενα ταίρι που θα σου δώσει την φροντιδα κτρυφερότητα που σου αξίζουν κ τότε θα ειναι σαν να ξαναγεννήθηκες .....σου εύχομαι να επανέλθει η αγαπη σου για τη ζωη κ με τη σειρα της να σου δώσει ευτυχία..

----------


## deleted-member-06-05-2016

Συμφωνώ με ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ...

----------


## *Ghost*

Οποιαδηποτε συμβουλη και να σου δωσουμε εισαι σε μια κατασταση που χρειαζεσαι βοηθεια απο εναν ειδικο. Πηγαινε σε εναν ψυχιατρο, η καταθλιψη ειναι πολυ ζορικη και δυσκολα ξεπερνιεται απλα με την θεληση.. Οταν ξαναβρεις τον εαυτο σου τοτε θα μπορεις να σκεφτεις πιο αντικειμενικα και να παρεις τις σωστες αποφασεις.  :Smile:

----------


## katerina-zaf

Αχ ψυχή μου , κοριτσάκι μου κουράγιο κουράγιο κουράγιο. 
Πόσο εύχομαι να μας λες ψέματα, να μην είναι τίποτα αληθινά από αυτά που μας λες…

Αντε, θα σε μαλώσω, εχεις περάσει τόσα και τόσα τώρα θα το βάλεις κάτω?πήγαινε γρήγορα στο γιατρό, ζήτα δωρεάν ψυχολογική υποστήριξη για καρκινοπαθείς θα βρεις σε δημόσιο νοσοκομείο, 
άντε λεβέντισσα δείξε την δύναμή σου!!!!!
Ξεκινά μία νέα σελίδα στην ζωή σου. Ένα νέο κεφάλαιο. 
Μια τεράστια απότομη αλλαγή έγινε που σιγά σιγά θα βρεις τη καινούρια ρουτίνα της. Εσύ και τα παιδάκια σου, τα λουλουδάκια σου, είσια ευλογημένη είσαι μάνα πάλεψε όσο μοπρείς σιγά σιγά ένα βήμα κάθε φορά
ξεκίνα από το γιατρό και την θεραπεία σου..δημοσιοποίησε όπου μπορείς την κατάστασή σου ..σε κοινωνικές υπηρεσίες παντού θα βοηθηθείς από πολλούς έχεις τα παιδάκια σου που πάνε σχολείο..βοήθησέ τα και βοηθήσου από αυτά…ξεκίνα το καινούριο κεφάλαιο της ζωής σου…και που ξέρεις, ίσως τελικά να είναι για καλό!

----------


## katerina-zaf

Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο δυστυχώς, να την λακίζουν πολλοί με το άκουσμα του καρκίνου…δες εδώ ιστορίες συνανθρώπων μας: http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=1053

Άντε κουκλίτσα μου, σκούπισε τα δάκρυά σου, μετέτρεψε οτν πόνο σε οργή και δύναμη νευρίασε και πάλεψε δυνατά , 
καλείσε για άλλη μία φορά να τα βγάλεις πέρα…γερά αυτήν την φορά…με τις εμπειρίες που έχεις ως τώρα…
ντύσε τα παιδιά σου, ταισέ τα, φρόντισέ τα στείλτα σχολείο και πήγαινε στο γιατρό…και γύρνα να διαβάσετε και να φάτε…και ξανά στείλτα σχολεία και πήγαινε να κάνεις τα χαρτιά για επιδόματα και βοήθεια 
γρήγορα μην χάνεις ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο ακόμα..τρέξε…ακόμα διαβάζεις 
φύγε…ντύσου και φύγε…
Άντε κοριτσάρα μου, δείξε την λεβεντιά σου..με αξιοπρέπεια και νοικοκυροσύνη…όπως εσύ ξέρεις… στόλισε το σπιτάκι σου…πάρε τα φάρμακά σου και συνέχισε…η Παναγία Μητέρα μας δεν θα σε αφήσει έτσι…πιάσου από την ποδιά της και πάλεψε…κρατήσου από τα πόδια της και τρέξε…. 
Τα παιδιά σου οι άγγελοι προστάτες σου και εσύ μαζί θα τα καταφέρετε άλλη μία φορά είμαι σίγουρη 
(α νθέλεις στείλε μου πμ μήπως μπορώ να βοηθήσω κάπου) 
αλλά τρέξε σε παρακαλώ πολύ τρέξε στο γιατρό, βάλε μουσικούλα, κάνε το μπάνιο σου…μαγείρεψε… και προσευχήσου…θα γίνουν όλα ..με την βοήθεια Του Θεού…

----------


## ΗΛΙΑΝΝΑ

> Είναι πολύ συνηθισμένο δυστυχώς, να την λακίζουν πολλοί με το άκουσμα του καρκίνου…δες εδώ ιστορίες συνανθρώπων μας: http://arkoudos.com/blog/?p=1053
> 
> Άντε κουκλίτσα μου, σκούπισε τα δάκρυά σου, μετέτρεψε οτν πόνο σε οργή και δύναμη νευρίασε και πάλεψε δυνατά , 
> καλείσε για άλλη μία φορά να τα βγάλεις πέρα…γερά αυτήν την φορά…με τις εμπειρίες που έχεις ως τώρα…
> ντύσε τα παιδιά σου, ταισέ τα, φρόντισέ τα στείλτα σχολείο και πήγαινε στο γιατρό…και γύρνα να διαβάσετε και να φάτε…και ξανά στείλτα σχολεία και πήγαινε να κάνεις τα χαρτιά για επιδόματα και βοήθεια 
> γρήγορα μην χάνεις ούτε ένα δευτερόλεπτο ακόμα..τρέξε…ακόμα διαβάζεις 
> φύγε…ντύσου και φύγε…
> Άντε κοριτσάρα μου, δείξε την λεβεντιά σου..με αξιοπρέπεια και νοικοκυροσύνη…όπως εσύ ξέρεις… στόλισε το σπιτάκι σου…πάρε τα φάρμακά σου και συνέχισε…η Παναγία Μητέρα μας δεν θα σε αφήσει έτσι…πιάσου από την ποδιά της και πάλεψε…κρατήσου από τα πόδια της και τρέξε…. 
> Τα παιδιά σου οι άγγελοι προστάτες σου και εσύ μαζί θα τα καταφέρετε άλλη μία φορά είμαι σίγουρη 
> ...


κατερινα ομορφα τα είπες κ πολυ πολυ σωστα μπραβο κοριτσι μου

----------


## ΚΡΟΣΝΙ

καλημερα φιλημου

Δεν ξερω πως να αρχισω! τι να σου πω! περνας μια μεγαλη δοκιμασια! δεν ξερω αν εχεις ακουσει, αν ασχολησε με την θρησκεια -τον χριστιανισμο δλδη γτ. ολα τα αλλα ειναι ασχετα- θα σου πρωτεινα να πας σε καποια εκκλησια , σε καποιο αξιολογο μοναστηρι, να βρεις εναν καλο πατερ,ιερεα , να μηλησεις! να του πεις το προβλημα σου! δεν ειμαι απο αυτους που θα σου πω οτι θα σε γιατρεψουν! ουε οτι θα γινει μονομιας το θαυμα!
Δεν ξερω αν εχεις ακουσει πως για τον χριστιανισμο η ασθενεια του καρκινου ειναι μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες δοκιμασιες που περνα η πιστη μας! γτ. ευκολα μπορει καποιοσ να τα βαλει με τον θεο κι να τον κατηγορησει! "γτ. θεεμου σε εμενα? τι εκανα? " ειναι φασεις που περναει ο ανθρωπος οπου ευκολα μπορει να χασει την πιστη του! για αυτο λεγετε πως ο καρκινος ειναι μια απο τις μεγαλυτερες φασεις που μας φερνει ο θεος για να δοκιμασει την πιστη μας!
Αποψημου ειναι να μην την χσεις! μην απομακρινθεις απο τον θεο! να μην αμλησεις την πιστη σου! ουτε να τα βαλεις με τον θεο για το κακο, μαλον για τα κακα που σε ρηκαν! δεν ειναι τυχαιο που σου ηρθαν τοσα πολλα μαζι!ειναι δοκιμασιες!!! η πιστη μπορει να σε βοηθησει! να ασχοληθεις! να πιστευεις! να προσευχεσε στον ΘΕΟ!! να ξερεις πως η "πιστη " ειναι κατι πολ συμαντικο !!!!!
Μην το παρεις στραβα, δεν μηλαω να παρατησεις τους γιατρους! καλο ειναι να το ψαξεις ξανα κι ξανα! πολλες φορες κανουν λαθος! μακαρι να εχουν κανει λαθος κι σε σενα! μακαρι να ειναι σε σταδιο που μπορεις να τον γιατρεψεις!!!! 
Μεσα απο την καρδιαμου προσευχομαι για σενα! να γινεις καλα! να αλλαξουν τα πραματα στην ζωη σου κι να ειναι ολα σα μια κακια αναμνηση!

----------


## VickyK

> εχασα τον ανθρωπο που αγαπουσα 7 ολοκληρα χρονια. Με παράτησε χωρίς να μου δώσει καμία εξήγηση. Πριν λίγες μέρες οι εξετάσεις έδειξαν πως εχω καρκίνο. Δε ξανά πηγα σε κανένα γιατρό... Με απολυσαν και από τη δουλειά. Με έχει πιάσει πανικός... Θέλω να πεθάνω. Δε τα αντέχω όλα μαζί. Για πιο να παλεψω. ? Νομίζω άρχισα και χάνω τα λογικα μου. Σκέφτομαι την αυτοκτονία. Εχω εξαντληθεί από το κλάμα. Βοηθήστε με κάποιος αν μπορείτε... Δεν αντέχω όλο αυτόν τον πόνο μέσα μου.


Καλημέρα σου! Κατα αρχήν εύχομαι μέσα από τη καρδιά μου να πάνε όλα καλά!!! Θα σου πω την ιστορία ενός δικού μου προσώπου, πολύ κοντινού... Μία κοπέλα που στα 31χρ. μόλις γέννησε το τρίτο της παιδί, της διέγνωσαν μια νόσο που το σώμα της γεννάει όγκους και όχι πάντα καλοήθης!!! Έκανε 14 χειρουργεία! Σε κάθε χειρουργείο δίνανε μηδαμηνές ελπίδες στο να ζήσει, είχε πέσει ψυχολογικά πολύ διότι δεν έβλεπε και το τρίτο της παιδί να μεγαλώνει... με το που βγήκε από το νοσοκομείο, μετά από πολύ ταλαιπωρία, εξετάσεις και όλα τα συναφή... χώρισε με τον άντρα της... το μαγαζί που είχε πάει πολύ χάλια!!! Σήμερα, είναι 36χρ. πουλάει το μαγαζί της, ζει με τα δυό της παιδιά τα μικρά, το μεγάλο το πήρε ο πατέρας του... Δε το έβαλε κάτω... Έκανε άλλη σχέση, φυσικά δύσκολα γιατί στις ημέρες μας κανείς δε θέλει να αναλλάβει παιδιά αλλουνού! Ξέρεις τι έλεγε πριν από κάθε χειρουργείο? Κάνω το σταυρό μου! Πιστεύω! Κάνω τη προσευχή μου! Θα βγω ζωντανή και θα έρθω στους γιατρούς να με δούνε!!! Φυσικά κάνει κ τις απαραίτητες εξετάσεις! Στα είπα εν συντομία... Οσο δύσκολο κ αν είναι, να κοιτάξεις πρώτα την υγεία σου και όλα τ άλλα θα έρθουν! όποιος φεύγει από κοντά μας, σημαίνει οτι μπορεί να μην άξιζε να ήταν δίπλα μας! Άτομα για σχέση πίστεψέ με θα βρείς μπορεί κ ο ίδιος να γυρίσει πάλι... την υγεία μας όμως? Και θα σου πω αυτό που μου λέει αυτή η κοπέλα! Ήπια καφέ με το θάνατο, δε με τρομάζει κανένας τους!!! Την υγεία σου κοίταξε, να ξαναπάς για εξετάσεις! Όλα καλά θα πάνε!!!

----------


## Maria S

Alithia, προσπάθησε να είσαι δυνατή για να αντέξεις τα χτυπήματα της ζωής. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έχουμε τα προβλήματά μας, μικρά και μεγάλα, αλλά μία φορά μας δίνεται η ευκαιρία να ζήσουμε γι'αυτό και πρέπει να παλέψουμε γι'αυτή τη _μία_ ζωή... Προσπάθησε να σταθείς στα πόδια σου, να πιστέψεις στις δυνάμεις σου ότι θα τα καταφέρεις, μπορείς να το κάνεις και πραγματικά αξίζει να το κάνεις... Ζήσε για να μάθεις πώς γίνεσαι πιο δυνατή μέρα με την μέρα, ώρα με την ώρα, γιατί κάθετι έχει κάτι καινούριο να μας προσφέρει... μικρές εμπειρίες που στην πραγματικότητα είναι τόσο μεγάλες και απαραίτητες... οι δοκιμασίες στη ζωή μας κάνουν πιο δυνατούς, πιο καλούς γνώστες των πραγμάτων για όσα κάναμε στο παρελθόν, όσα κάνουμε στο παρόν και όσα σχεδιάζουμε για το μέλλον... Είσαι πολεμίστρια της ζωής, γι'αυτό άλλωστε χρειάζεσαι η φαρέτρα σου να είναι γεμάτη με βέλη-εμπειρίες που θα σε βοηθήσουν να στοχεύσεις σωστά την επόμενη φορά που θα κληθείς να αντιμετωπίσεις μία δύσκολη κατάσταση. Μπορείς λοιπόν να γεμίσεις τη φαρέτρα σου επιτρέποντας στον εαυτό σου να ζήσει, να γευτεί το καινούριο και να προσπαθήσει για το καλύτερο σε ό,τι και να συμβαίνει ... Να είσαι καλά και να είσαι δυνατή

----------

